# http tunneler



## Tlaloc (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay...

At my school they have Websense, I've done everything I know to bypass it, and I have several successful proxy sites, many of which are https.
However, the IT staff have blocked the majority of my sites, and more are being blocked every day. I've done a little research, and I found that a Http tunneler might work. Does anyone want to verify this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, and please don't ask questions of this nature at TSF again. I suggest using the school network for what they intended it to be used for. 

I know this will come as a surprise, but they're busy blocking all those sites specifically to prevent abuse of their network, such as you would like to do.


----------

